# Coffin Blinds



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

I am new to duck hunting and don't have the $ to get a boat...and it seems that hunting from the shore line on the local waters (Utah Lake) is difficult due to the low water levels, so I was wondering if getting a coffin blind would help me have better opportunities? I would love nothing more than to have a great shoot, but can't seem to find a location where I can make that happen! Anyway, any advice would be much appreciated! Where can I find a coffin blind (fiberglass) for a decent price? I looked on KSL, but most were already sold or were a bit pricey... Also, where would be a good place to try using a coffin blind...are there many places in Utah County?


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I'm not real sure where to find a fiberglass one but if you decide to go with a roto-molded one that is tougher and wears longer. We are a dealer for Dead On coffins and have them in stock. They run $160+tax


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Stick with the fiberglass for the deep mud like Utah lake they're heavy but the don't flex. Watch ksl or you can have them made at Goldco (801) 397-2345) in centerville.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Utmuddguy said:


> Stick with the fiberglass for the deep mud like Utah lake they're heavy but the don't flex. Watch ksl or you can have them made at Goldco (801) 397-2345) in centerville.


DO you know how much they run at Goldco?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

It doesn't work as well as a dedicated coffin blind, but I have used an large sled to layout in shallow water. I found some grass that was a couple inches tall, and pulled some burlap over me. It would work better if you used raffia mats or something. Mine is the beavertail sportsled. 

The only problem is that my legs hang over the edge, and that can get uncomfortable after a while. The other piece of advice, is to bring something to help prop you up. I ended up rolling up my decoy bag for a pillow.

Like I said, it's not ideal, but it can be done. The nice thing is that sleds are super useful to have, as long as you don't try and take them through sticky mud.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> DO you know how much they run at Goldco?


I don't know they make several different models. I do think they are a little more 
Than the dead on coffins. I still have the first coffin I ever hunted out of that was given to me by an old guy I hunted with in 1990. It's been repaired a time or two and is now semi retired. The problem with poly (plastic) is it becomes brittle in the cold and had a lot of flex. If you want to try a coffin or two let me know I can probably hook you up.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have 2 coffin blinds for sale. They work great for shallow water hunting.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=37105146&cat=225


----------



## 1xjkcx1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Utmuddguy ... I would greatly appreciate it if you could hook me up with a coffin blind or two to try! Let me know what I need to do! Thank you!!!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

get a sled from cal ranch... they are cheaper and easier to pull out there with you. I have hunted out of them for years and years and you can get low and shoot plenty of birds out of them. My only recommendation is to spray paint them brown or tan to hide the black but they work just fine!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Not real sure why fiberglass would, one be stiffer or two work better in the mud but I bet if I had fiberglass ole utmudguy would tell you a dead on was better Lol. I have owned both and sold my glass ones 10 years ago. Sleds do work well also, they just aren't as thick but are definitely lighter and probably pull better. Let me know if I can help, if not, no problem. Good luck, laying low is a bunch of fun!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen several do this.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had dead on coffins for a lot of years and never had one crack. On the flip side the glass ones are junk in my opinion especially if you are going to use it as a sled as well, the glass wears down rather quick.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Jr Oaks what is your point? I use my equipment, that particular one is one of two I bought IN 2005!!!!!! WHEN I SOLD MY GLASS ONES THAT LEAKED AND CAN'T EASILY BE REPAIRED!!! I dropped this one due to my own mistake, after 10 years of heavy use and hundreds of dead ducks out of it. Do you think I would have posted and sold it if I was trying to hide something? I would have thrown it in the garbage. BTW the gentleman who bought it said it was an easy fix and was happy to get a great deal and bought a new one while he was here. plastic breaks in the cold anyone knows that, it was my fault not the box's so go get back under your bridge you troll. ALSO QUIT FB STALKING ME BECAUSE WE SURE AS HECK AREN'T FRIENDS. Thanks!!!!???


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> Jr Oaks what is your point? I use my equipment, that particular one is one of two I bought IN 2005!!!!!! WHEN I SOLD MY GLASS ONES THAT LEAKED AND CAN'T EASILY BE REPAIRED!!! I dropped this one due to my own mistake, after 10 years of heavy use and hundreds of dead ducks out of it. Do you think I would have posted and sold it if I was trying to hide something? I would have thrown it in the garbage. BTW the gentleman who bought it said it was an easy fix and was happy to get a great deal and bought a new one while he was here. plastic breaks in the cold anyone knows that, it was my fault not the box's so go get back under your bridge you troll. ALSO QUIT FB STALKING ME BECAUSE WE SURE AS HECK AREN'T FRIENDS. Thanks!!!!???


Agreed!! We sold our glass ones as well , got tired of repairing them..


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe someone can let him try a dead on I'm letting him try a fiberglass and a few dozen real geese see which works best for him either way it's a lot of money spend on opinions as everyone has their own.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope he's not holding his breath waiting for you to actually follow thru and let him borrow your stuff..


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

chuck harsin said:


> Jr Oaks what is your point? I use my equipment, that particular one is one of two I bought IN 2005!!!!!! WHEN I SOLD MY GLASS ONES THAT LEAKED AND CAN'T EASILY BE REPAIRED!!! I dropped this one due to my own mistake, after 10 years of heavy use and hundreds of dead ducks out of it. Do you think I would have posted and sold it if I was trying to hide something? I would have thrown it in the garbage. BTW the gentleman who bought it said it was an easy fix and was happy to get a great deal and bought a new one while he was here. plastic breaks in the cold anyone knows that, it was my fault not the box's so go get back under your bridge you troll. ALSO QUIT FB STALKING ME BECAUSE WE SURE AS HECK AREN'T FRIENDS. Thanks!!!!???


No need to get your panties in a bunch there Charlie! Haven't you learned by now that the internet isn't serious business and it's all open for EVERYONE's opinion? If you don't like people looking through your pics, I can show you how to set your profile to private.

On a side note, I used my old fiberglass coffins for 5 years before my brother stole them from me and lost them on the freeway. I actually bought them used from and old guy with a bunch of the Herter quark decoys, which are also gone now. He had used them for a long time at a club somewhere near the lake. In my experience, you will be replacing a plastic one sooner. Not only is the cold an issue with plastic, but UV rays from the sunlight will make it warp and make it brittle. These fiberglass ones were light, durable, had a nice natural camo color, and weren't as bulky. The only thing I was told to do is dry them off after each use and store them in a dry area to prevent mold.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Not opinions these are facts based on years of coffin hunting from airboat and mudboat..


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

jb1 said:


> Not opinions these are facts based on years of coffin hunting from airboat and mudboat..


I can say the same thing, only without the mudboat and airboat.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I am happy to let him try a Dead on, my point is no matter what it is I suggest or recommend you are against or usually bashing it. For no other reason than your personal feelings about me, which for some strange reason most other folks actually like me???? Especially ones I stay open till 10 o'clock at night to get a prop for "so I can take my kid hunting." I am sure you would have a different opinion if every thread your were trying to pedal chessie pups on, I jumped in bashed chessies and your pups in particular for no other reason than not liking you! Give people opinions based on actual knowledge and facts rather than whether you like someone personally. Smh
OP sorry for the Jr high debacle, good luck on the coffin.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a feeling I know who is going to post here really soon. . .


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

chuck harsin said:


> Jr Oaks what is your point? I use my equipment, that particular one is one of two I bought IN 2005!!!!!! WHEN I SOLD MY GLASS ONES THAT LEAKED AND CAN'T EASILY BE REPAIRED!!! I dropped this one due to my own mistake, after 10 years of heavy use and hundreds of dead ducks out of it. Do you think I would have posted and sold it if I was trying to hide something? I would have thrown it in the garbage. BTW the gentleman who bought it said it was an easy fix and was happy to get a great deal and bought a new one while he was here. plastic breaks in the cold anyone knows that, it was my fault not the box's so go get back under your bridge you troll. ALSO QUIT FB STALKING ME BECAUSE WE SURE AS HECK AREN'T FRIENDS. Thanks!!!!???


I think your comments here actually supported what the person you are bashing was saying about plastic coffins. I have no dog in this fight and never hunted out of a coffin though growing up across the street from a funeral home we did actually play hide and seek in the coffin room whenever there was not a body at the funeral home.

It sounds like both types have pro's and con's regarding their usefulness and longevity.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

chuck harsin said:


> I am happy to let him try a Dead on, my point is no matter what it is I suggest or recommend you are against or usually bashing it. For no other reason than your personal feelings about me, which for some strange reason most other folks actually like me???? Especially ones I stay open till 10 o'clock at night to get a prop for "so I can take my kid hunting." I am sure you would have a different opinion if every thread your were trying to pedal chessie pups on, I jumped in bashed chessies and your pups in particular for no other reason than not liking you! Give people opinions based on actual knowledge and facts rather than whether you like someone personally. Smh
> OP sorry for the Jr high debacle, good luck on the coffin.


I've seen your dog dragging you around you could probably use a good dog. Seems JB1s borrowed my stuff before seems it was to help out a handicapped friend of his kill a swan.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> I've seen your dog dragging you around you could probably use a good dog. Seems JB1s borrowed my stuff before seems it was to help out a handicapped friend of his kill a swan.


Wow seems you have a little memory loss.. You promised over and over to let us borrow your stuff but when it came down to it your stuff wasn't available


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

You didn't take my swan decoys to bear river? Or was that someone else


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Please don't mistake me, I am not bashing Mr. Oaks. Merely tired of his constant unprevoked jabs and undercuts. I actually had no idea he had any issue with me until he led a "hoodie" lynch mob on the intra net' one day.

On my dog, you are correct, he is a duck fetching machine that is an absolute social a$$ hole. Like some people minus the ducks. He is far from the best dog I have ever owned, yet better than some. However, am not sure what he has anything to do with this because AGAIN I have said nothing about your dogs, I am sure they are great.

Great dogs don't need a great human just a good trainer.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> You didn't take my swan decoys to bear river? Or was that someone else


Nope I didn't! I got it done with the 2 that I have, but again thanks for the offers and never following thru.. You probably offered them then as usual they weren't available. Enough said I am done &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

good grab guys you all argue about everything. life's to short....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

king eider said:


> good grab guys you all argue about everything. life's to short....


I think it would be a great idea if the mods came up with a Pissing Contest emoji...


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Either way, I am going to sleep. I just drove home all night from a fabulous trip with great people where my terribly crappy dog retrieved three days worth of three man limits of gads, reds and mallards shot out of terribly crappy plastic coffins.  Again OP hope you have success in your coffin search. I have one used one you can borrow today for the weekend, if you want to. Text 8017256507 if you want to try it out. Good night


----------

